#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Top 10 Trending YouTube Videos in 2020.

## Bhavya

YouTube has shared its annual list of the top videos on the platform that showcasing the most popular content on the platform. Have a look at those videos in the below list.

Netflix Is A Joke - 8:46, Dave ChappelleMark Rober - Building the Perfect Squirrel Proof Bird FeederSNL - First Debate Cold OpenJeffreeStar - We Broke UpMrBeast - I Bought The World’s Largest FireworkNikkieTutorials - I’m Coming Out.Dream - Minecraft Speedrunner VS 3 Hunters GRAND FINALENBC - Ricky Gervais’ Monologue - 2020 Golden GlobesDude Perfect - Quarantine StereotypesSomeGoodNews - Some Good News with John Krasinski - Ep 1

----------

